# Battery indicator and exclamation mark



## Cindy416

I know that the exclamation mark over the battery indicator warns that there isn't enough battery power to connect to Whispernet.  I've had my Kindle 2 since May of '09, and haven't needed to charge it very often. What is perplexing me is the fact that my battery indicator will show the battery power at around 50% and then, then next thing I know, the exclamation mark is there. The power level still shows 50%, which doesn't make any sense to me. It seems as if the indicator drops from around 80% to 50% fairly quickly, and then the warning shows up. 

I've read about totally draining the battery and then doing a complete recharge to reset the indicator. Do you think this would help in my case? I don't know when this started happening, but I'm not sure that I've ever seen the battery indicator much below 50%. (If it was accurately portraying the battery power when I first received my Kindle, I don't remember it. Could be a case of taking it for granted, and not noticing the problem until it actually became a problem.)

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Labrynth

I posted about this earlier.  same thing is happening to me.  I have no answer for you.  I did a full reset of mine and i'm waiting to see if it does it for a third time.  if so I'll be calling Kindle CS.


----------



## Cindy416

Labrynth said:


> I posted about this earlier. same thing is happening to me. I have no answer for you. I did a full reset of mine and i'm waiting to see if it does it for a third time. if so I'll be calling Kindle CS.


Thanks. I'll be watching to see how you got along. I'm letting my battery drain completely in hopes that it will re-set the indicator after receiving a full charge. I really dislike assuming that I have a half-full (or more) battery and then getting the exclamation mark. I absolutely love everything else about my Kindle, but this is getting annoying. I don't like charging something that appears to be 60-80% charged, although apparently that won't hurt this type of battery. I've read conflicting views on this, but I think the prevailing opinion is that it's ok to charge the Kindle at any point.


----------



## Labrynth

I agree.  If I have a battery indicator, I expect it to work.  I don't want to be plugging it in every few days just to be sure.  I don't have the time nor inclination for that.  And it didn't do it in the beginning, so I don't know why it suddenly started.  I'm down to about 3/4 of a battery now and I'm just kind of waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Labrynth

Down to half as of last night.  We'll see...


----------



## modkindle

something similar happened to me. My K was trying to index a ton of books. I would plug your kindle in, turn on whispernet and leave it overnight


----------



## Cindy416

I left it on for quite a long time (after checking to see if it was indexing, which it wasn't). Finally, the battery was depleted, and I charged it overnight. Of course, this time, as I was trying to let the battery run down, the indicator went almost all the way down. (Like taking a sick child to the doctor. Once you get him/her there, the child is miraculously well.)


----------



## Labrynth

Well mine isn't indexing and hasn't been for a while.  And I don't leave WN on.  I've let it drain completely the last time it did it.  Now we'll just have to wait and see how it goes this time.


----------



## Labrynth

Well it's actually showing less than half the battery now, so maybe the reset worked.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Labrynth

Ok after the reset it went down to a third to a quarter before it yelled, which is an improvement, but it still doesn't make me happy that the indicator is so inaccurate.


----------



## Leslie

I have never seen the exclamation point. I have had the problem where the battery seems to be draining faster than usual (discussed in another thread here). In both cases, I did a search from the home page and found a book or sample that wasn't indexed. When I deleted the offending title, the battery charge went back to normal, ie, lasting a week or more before requiring a recharge.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I have never seen the exclamation point. I have had the problem where the battery seems to be draining faster than usual (discussed in another thread here). In both cases, I did a search from the home page and found a book or sample that wasn't indexed. When I deleted the offending title, the battery charge went back to normal, ie, lasting a week or more before requiring a recharge.
> 
> L


Leslie, when you said that you found a book that wasn't indexed, do you mean that it was out of sequence based on the sorting parameter that you chose? (If so, is the Kindle trying to put it in the correct location, but not succeeding, which causes it to use extra battery power in the effort?) If so, how do you deal with the issue if you really want the title on your Kindle and not merely in the archives? It seems as if the only way around this issue would be to import the book or sample only when you're ready to read it immediately.


----------



## Labrynth

And once again I have no books that are trying to index.  Still.  My batter lasts a good week or more, so I have no complaints there.  My complaint being the indicator doesn't seem to be doing its job very well.


----------

